# any onekeep em



## bhoeschcod (Oct 9, 2008)

hi does anyone keep gold fish and if so what do you do?


----------



## calum (Oct 9, 2008)

yep, i've kept fish for a while.  



you can do it the extra mega easy way - 
chuck 'em in a bowl of water. they'll last a few years this way if you are lucky. 

or you can do it the proper way - 
provide a 5-10 gal for a few fish. 
get a proper filtration system 
clean the water properly (de-chlorination, etc.) 
and they will do better with a light, on for 5-8 hours a day. you don't NEED a light, but they will do better with one. 
make sure you clean the tank if it gets too filthy. goldfish are VERY VERY dirty fish, they eat something and 10 mins later it's out the other end. 
make sure there is a large enough surface area of water on the tank for gas exchanges, and provide an in-tank oxygen stone, or something simmilar. 
poor oxygen flow can lead to 100's of health issues. 

a good thing to do is to change 15%-30% of the water every other week or so, but treat the new water before you put it in. 


and if you want to breed them, special conditions are required. 

try to not to cause to much stress to them, or they may develop whitespot, which is a proper pain in the arse. 

there are 100's of different products you can add to the water, go to the local pet store and they will probably have stuff. 

and be carefull with floating food, it can cause problems. 

the irony is that goldfish love all types of food apart from the ones you get in pet stores. they looooove livefood, like brineshrimp, plankton, etc. 

you could have a goldfish love up to 20 years with the proper care.


----------



## calum (Oct 9, 2008)

oh they also like vegies - lettuce, COOKED peas, egg (cooked), spinach, and sometimes grape.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks caluim and no i dont think ill beed her [only have one]


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 9, 2008)

heres a vid of her not her real home though http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=h2H-CNzKPR0&feature=user


----------



## calum (Oct 9, 2008)

can't really see anything, but you should get her a bigger tank. 


as mentioned above ^^


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 9, 2008)

aleady have its a big fish tank type.


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

cool.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

i might be getting some plants for it [fake ones]


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

Heres a vid of goldy http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=44389539


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

yet another vid http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=44389652


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

also can i put in some pepples?


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

there should be some kind of substrate. pebbles would work, as long as they are not made from harmful types of rock. 


and remember filters, etc. etc.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

clam1991 said i didnt need one i  clean the water once a day.


----------



## GailC (Oct 10, 2008)

I have two fancy goldfish
Its true that they are super hardy and often will survive with minimal care but like any other animal we choose to keep in captivity, they deserve the best we can provide for them. This is a great care article http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/showthread.php?t=23740


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks waldo.


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

changing the water once a day because you don't have substrate? ok..... 

get a filter system, some substrate, and an air stone.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

one questoin whats an air stone


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

here is a pic - http://douglasfamilyfarms.com/images/AccessoryAirStone.jpg 

you stick it in the tank. 

you connect it to an oxygen pump like this one - http://www.reef-one.com/accessories/pump.jpg 

and it bubbles up and releases oxygen into the aquarium. it can also look very pretty to, and will help with 100's of health issues.


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

here is a typical setup - http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ4D9ntSgEE

showing airstone, filter, and substrate.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

would the straw  method work?


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

the straw method?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

heres a vid http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=44410829


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

i'm not really sure what i'm seeing... 

words please.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

when you blow into a straw


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

my aquarium.


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

no, that will not work.  



just get a small air stone, it will save you so much... blowing.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

:wall: oh what shoud i do i cant buy anything cause im not allowed


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

your not alowed to look after you fish properly? 

that's a wierd one...  

Hmmm... I don't know. do you have a shop near you that sells aquatic plants?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

no i dont  can i use some plants from outside.


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

:wall:  


this is why you get everything properly setup before you get the actual animal. 



(don't worry, i've done it myself)  

he should be ok like that for a _little_ while. but work it out AS SOON as you can get a hold of the proper equipment.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

i could snatch a fake plant frm my grannies.


----------



## crpy (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah lucky its a gold fish, they can surface breath but you need filtration, what size tank did you get.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

a small kk


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

no, not fake plants. 


you can get aquatic plants at proper fish shops. there are 100's of different spp, the reason I was asking is because 1) it airiates the water 2) it will help by getting rid of excess nitrate, ammonia, etc. *this will only work if you have a substrate* 


the plant idea is only VERY temporaliry, because it comes with a bucketload of it's own problems.


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

you can't keep a goldfish in a kk.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

clam1991 said it look happy.


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

ok, don't listen to the clam guy. 


I know what i'm saying sounds harsh, with all the equipment required, but it's what you need to do if you want the fish to live for a good few years.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

also its the only thing i have.


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

ok, that is understandible, but try your best to get the stuff required, and at least a proper 5gal .


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

i doubht ill be able to get that my momdoesnt know i have it.


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

ok, the lil' dude will be ok for a while, just make sure the water doesn't get to dirty, and keep him well fed.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

i always clean it once a day [i make sure i get the poo].


----------



## crpy (Oct 10, 2008)

bhoeschcod said:


> i always clean it once a day [i make sure i get the poo].


hows that Tegenaria you have?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

shes doing great she has eatn a lot and i got another one and the day i got it he [its a male] shedded his skin


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

awesome! mabye you should try find him a GF.


----------



## crpy (Oct 10, 2008)

what would happen if you told your mum


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

to put that in good terms i would be grounded for all my live and pobebly would not have any tv computer and shed yell at me.:8o


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

just because of one little, completely harmless, little spider?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

oh i thought you were talking about the fish nah she already knows i have like 6 of em:8o


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

i might think about mating him with my other spider.


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

ahh, that's good. 


just make sure the spider is the same spp.


----------



## crpy (Oct 10, 2008)

bhoeschcod said:


> i might think about mating him with my other spider.


You do that and your gonna end up with a fat female lol, you have to know when he is ready.

If you do not mind me asking , just so I have an idea, how old are you.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

yep they are but back to fish i put in some decors


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

13 almost 14 [tuning 14 on oct 30  ]


----------



## calum (Oct 10, 2008)

cool, what type?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

what the spiders their tengaria atrica.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

ill be posting moe questions tommoro


----------



## crpy (Oct 10, 2008)

bhoeschcod said:


> what the spiders their tengaria atrica.


eh, most likely T. domestica, atrica range is limited in US, domestica are have a greater population.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 10, 2008)

oh okay thanks fo the id


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

How will i know when the males ready?


----------



## crpy (Oct 11, 2008)

bhoeschcod said:


> How will i know when the males ready?


imo, its alittle more difficult to tell than Ts, keep him separate. I will see if I can get you some info on it.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

well back to the fishie its still alive and swiming  and i think ill get some pepples to line the tank with ill post moe vids after.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

disaster my stupid cat nocked the tank off the table  i was lucky enough to get the fish before it died:8o


----------



## -Exotic (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a gold fish thats 8 inches in legth and 4 inches in width we call him mohawk but were gonig to call him the monster. There good of eating escaped crikets you caught thats a goodd reason for these guys.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

hey exotic what color was it.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

hey calum what did your tank look like.


----------



## GailC (Oct 11, 2008)

You need to get a 10 gallon aquarium set, complete with filter if you really are interested in keeping your fish alive. 
The way are keeping it now is borderline abuse, I know its just a fish but it still deserves to be cared for properly. You can get cheap complete set up at Walmart or maybe your local fish store will have a used set up. You can also watch craigslist for tanks.
Your mom might be upset about goldie but you really need to talk to her and see if she will help you get it set up right. You can always do extra choirs or even hit the neighbours up for odd jobs to try and get some $$ together.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

lol chores   i dont even doe chores.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

btw calum can i feed the fishie some reptile pallets?


----------



## calum (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know if the fish would even eat them. you could try it though. 




my tank is a 10gal, with most of the stuff I mentioned in the list. and a gravel substrate.  


it looks  quite simmilar to this one - http://tomsfish.com/images/TANKS/tanklistpics/goldfish29.JPG 

'cept the fish were prettier, and there was a light in the lid, a filter, and a few airstones, and quite a few plants.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

cool setup,


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

i  put in a lil toy stop sighn lol it swims near it.


----------



## calum (Oct 11, 2008)

cool. mabye he has a good artistic taste.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

well i gues the fun is over  my mom found out i had the little fishie.:wall:


----------



## crpy (Oct 11, 2008)

bhoeschcod said:


> well i gues the fun is over  my mom found out i had the little fishie.:wall:


sooo now what....


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

i dont now what im goina do yet


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## calum (Oct 11, 2008)

educate her. what harm is the fish doing? is it releasing radaition? you are the one taking care of it, she doesn't have to do anything at all. 


besides, if you are 14, you are now legally alowed to purchase, maintain, and keep pets. 

(that's how it works in britain)


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

well im going to take anothe fish


----------



## calum (Oct 11, 2008)

what happened to the one you had?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

well took back my lil fishie.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

you see i didnt buy it i stole it from my moms pound i thought she wouldnt notice but...


----------



## calum (Oct 11, 2008)

?

you took it back to the shop?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

no i never bought one i took it from the pound at our house


----------



## calum (Oct 11, 2008)

oh. mabye you should leave the fish until you get the proper equipment.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

whoa shes watching me creepy


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

lol my mom doesnt even have the prober stuff neither.


----------



## calum (Oct 11, 2008)

you should get the proper stuff then, if you want to keep one properly. 


remember, christmas is coming up.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

so is my birthday on october 30th


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 11, 2008)

bhoeschcod said:


> clam1991 said i didnt need one i  clean the water once a day.


If you're cleaning the whole tank out once a day, that's overkill and harmful to your fish.  get a filter.


----------



## calum (Oct 11, 2008)

there you go then.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

heck no just a little here and there.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

calum anything i can do to make my fish happier [othe then a bigger tank]


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 11, 2008)

I actually read this whole thread and from what I understand you still don't have the proper supplies.  Leave the poor fish in the pond.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

oh about that the pounds frozen.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

what luck i found a tank that i used to keep my salamanders in.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

should i use this new tank?


----------



## calum (Oct 11, 2008)

probably. how big is it?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

about 11 inches high and 4 inches across.


----------



## calum (Oct 11, 2008)

sure it ain't the other way around?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 11, 2008)

nope i just measured it [it looks like a  hexogon]


----------



## ShellsandScales (Oct 11, 2008)

I ran the fish dept at a local pet store for a bit. I always recommend people read the book aquariums for dummies. Really good book!! Even for people that have exp. with fish there is great info in there. Get it from petco, be careful not to damage the book and you can return it when you're done. It's like library on deposit. The main thing people don't realize is the bigger the tank the easier it is to maintain. Start with less fish and gradually (very gradually) add fish. Feed sparingly and make sure you have adequate filtration.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 12, 2008)

ok thanks is it safe to travel with the fishie?


----------



## calum (Oct 12, 2008)

what do  you mean by travel? 

btw, another good book is The complete book of Freshwater And Marine fish


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Oct 12, 2008)

Goldfish need at least ten gallons of water per fish AND a strong filter system, there's no magical way around it. You cannot keep one in an eleven-inch by four-inch tank and have it not be abuse.

Why do you suddenly want to travel with it?

Is this whole thread a troll? I don't know anymore. :liar:


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 12, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Goldfish need at least ten gallons of water per fish AND a strong filter system, there's no magical way around it. You cannot keep one in an eleven-inch by four-inch tank and have it not be abuse.
> 
> Why do you suddenly want to travel with it?
> 
> Is this whole thread a troll? I don't know anymore. :liar:


Goldfish need a pond!  Everyone thinks they'll do fine in a 10 gallon, but they aren't aware that goldfish get REALLY big(not just koi, but your common goldfish, comets, etc, too).

I'm beginning to think the OP(original poster) is a troll, too.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 13, 2008)

i ment i took it with me to my grannies btw she knows a lot more about keeping fish then my mom.


----------



## calum (Oct 13, 2008)

good. does she have a bigger tank?


----------



## -Exotic (Oct 13, 2008)

> hey exotic what color was it.


its a dark orange.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 14, 2008)

yep its about 7ft


----------



## Ritzman (Oct 14, 2008)

I purchased a black moor, lionhead goldfish, and a red cap oranda when they where the size of a quarter last year. I had them all in a 29gal tank and it was getting a bit over crowed because the fish where getting huuuge. I gave them to my mom last weekend. She has a tank that I can fit in(don't know gallonage).
I can't wait to see how big they get now.

FYI: the lionhead never grew his mane like he/she was supposed to. Deformed and goofy looking guy.


----------



## crpy (Oct 14, 2008)

Ritzman said:


> FYI: the lionhead never grew his mane like he/she was supposed to. Deformed and goofy looking guy.


Hey ,no sense in bringing my brother into this 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Seriously, bhoeschcod?


----------



## calum (Oct 14, 2008)

7 ft? holt tolledo! you could get a good few fish in that!


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 14, 2008)

yep and its got fiter and every thing but the tank looks boring[no decors]


----------

